# Is Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 still worth under 10k



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2014)

My canon A70 is almost dead &  Panasonic Lumix LZ8 has some focusing issues so I'm in search of camera around Rs.10000/-.

Purpose:
small family functions, 
short outdoor trip
indoor [low light].
Basic videos shoots will do.
Occasionally taking snaps of small 3 yrs old kid,
Should be snappier/fast capturing image so that I do not miss the moment. Always had problem with my Lumix LZ8 which is very slow.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.8999 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Point & Shoot Camera Silver Online - Panasonic: Flipkart.com

Many ppl suggesting Nikon S6500 which is Recommended by photography blog but Lumix TZ25 is Highly Recommended.

*www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_dmc_tz25_review/

Nikon Coolpix S6500 Review | PhotographyBLOG

I'm open to other suggestions also.
BTW I do have access to my cousin's *Canon SX160* so would avoid getting something from canon unless its heavily upgraded model.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nac (Aug 1, 2014)

Though TZ25 is 2+ yrs old, you can't find this many features in other similarly price cameras. Only thing is, it records mono sound. See if you can find TZ30. It was selling for around ~11k few weeks back.
S6500 is also good, more zoom, wifi. But poor battery life, lacks manual controls.

Not many cameras are announced this year. There is no similarly priced new cameras available can match these two camera's features. My pick is TZ25.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2014)

nac said:


> Though TZ25 is 2+ yrs old, you can't find this many features in other similarly price cameras. Only thing is, it records mono sound. See if you can find TZ30. It was selling for around ~11k few weeks back.
> S6500 is also good, more zoom, wifi. But poor battery life, lacks manual controls.
> 
> Not many cameras are announced this year. There is no similarly priced new cameras available can match these two camera's features. My pick is TZ25.



Thanks a lot bro.
I can compromise on feature part but not on Image Quality.... Indoors, Outdoor & low lights.

Mono sound not an issue for me as I would rarely use video feature after looking at my past 5+ exp.

Most of Professional review sites mentioned TZ25 has less features than TZ30 but TZ25 takes better images in comparison. 

Actually I was on look out for *Sony HX9V* but cannot find it anywhere.

Will check offline price first before booking from Flipkart.

Also waiting for more suggestions to pour in...

Thanks again...


----------



## nac (Aug 1, 2014)

IQ is not that obvious from camera to camera in this price range and that too from a compact. If you don't pixel peep, pretty much all the above cameras produce decent images.

HX9V? That's even older, you can only find it from a reseller 

Less likely you can find these cameras in local stores.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi *sandynator*, have you purchased the Lumix DMC-TZ25? I am also planning to buy a cam around 10k so I wanted to know the review of the Lumix TZ25. My priorities are it should be compact so I can carry it around and capture images fast. Please do post a small real time review of TZ25 if you have already bought it.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 19, 2014)

ssb1551 said:


> Hi *sandynator*, have you purchased the Lumix DMC-TZ25? I am also planning to buy a cam around 10k so I wanted to know the review of the Lumix TZ25. My priorities are it should be compact so I can carry it around and capture images fast. Please do post a small real time review of TZ25 if you have already bought it.



Unfortunately I could not book the camera due to other financial commitments. 
I hardly use camera may be less than 10 times in an year. It was not my priority to buy camera, a thought just came to my mind when I took out my *Panasonic Lumix LZ8* out of the cabinet almost after 3-4 months to find out it was not focusing properly & zoom issue. When I took it to service centre after a week it was behaving normal so just postponed to buy TZ25 till Dec. 2014.

Coming to your question I just can say its total steal deal @8950 INR. IMO nothing can come near to it in Rs.12000/- budget even though its 2 yrs older model. 
*Do not forget Panasonic are pioneers in compact zoom cameras*

If I cannot get that one in Dec. 2014 then will go for TZ40 after good price drop.

you can go through foll reviews...

Panasonic ZS15 / TZ25 review | Cameralabs

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 Review | PhotographyBLOG

Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS15/TZ25 Review: Digital Photography Review

Panasonic Lumix TZ25 review | Compact cameras Reviews | TechRadar

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ25 review | Expert Reviews

*www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/photo-video/3377721/panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz25-review/

*www.whatdigitalcamera.com/equipment/reviews/compactcameras/129317/1/panasonic-lumix-tz25-review.html

*www.cnet.com/au/products/panasonic-lumix-dmc-tz25/


----------



## sandynator (Dec 16, 2015)

Finally after long time & search managed to grab hold of Panasonic TZ30@10500.


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow!!! Did you get it recently or this post supposed to be posted a year ago?
WOW!!! Many would have bought this cam just by watching that ad.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 16, 2015)

Got it yesterday only so updated.


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Got it yesterday only so updated.


No offense buddy. I was surprised that you could find it now. TZ30 was the last travel zoom Panasonic launched in India and it's been four years since its launch. After that no TZ40/60/70 reached India, and there would be an 80 in few weeks if Panasonic stick with their usual update cycle.

Congratulations and happy clicking. Why don't you post some photos in photography thread we would love to see them.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 16, 2015)

No offence taken bro...
Tz 40  was last to be launched here. If I am not mistaken tz60 was also shown on official website but now all cameras taken down.
Panasonic has taken down all compact cameras from Indian market so got it. 
Tz 40 was above 20k. 

I took the risk & got it without vat bill. Vat bill would have costed 14k. The seller is official distributor in fort market, Mumbai. It was sealed box without any tampering. He has promised to offer support too. 
Need not wanted to spend more on cam so took the plunge.

The seller is even having fz150, the killer bridge camera which he told me later while leaving the shop.


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Tz 40  was last to be launched here. If I am not mistaken tz60 was also shown on official website but now all cameras taken down.
> Panasonic has taken down all compact cameras from Indian market so got it.
> Tz 40 was above 20k.
> 
> The seller is even having fz150, the killer bridge camera which he told me later while leaving the shop.


They just put the pricing of TZ40, but never made it to any online/offline seller I know of.
FZ150??? That's even older. This may see a buyer if he price it accordingly.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 16, 2015)

Tz 40 available with jjmehta, Dadar Mumbai for 12% less than mrp which is approx 23k.


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Tz 40 available with jjmehta, Dadar Mumbai for 12% less than mrp which is approx 23k.


Okay...


----------



## sandynator (Dec 17, 2015)

Some shots of my camera....

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1hWXjhZ7rus/VnJcICNZivI/AAAAAAAABYc/y4fsRAEEv_8/s1152-Ic42/P_20151215_173843.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dbnqYAxGSv0/VnJcXIeLYyI/AAAAAAAABYc/JRXmQ1pN1yY/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_115007.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-sk7ZL-icQ5A/VnJcgfDwm6I/AAAAAAAABYc/HrQHcJWQ5p8/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_114848.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-yWWR8z1sVRc/VnJcoscwuDI/AAAAAAAABYc/BwKmvTim9y8/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_115124.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TY9jV_u3K4g/VnJct_XlItI/AAAAAAAABYc/yAZ-1qwr274/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_115159.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HhExhJSZ_WQ/VnJdXO1PouI/AAAAAAAABYc/kexuOsTn-k4/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_115330.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-SlUKHAK5D1A/VnJdXySI-8I/AAAAAAAABYc/OH6iiEw-eiQ/s1152-Ic42/P_20151217_115440.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a nice pouch you got there. 
The camera you used to take these photos is also good.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks 
Along with the pouch I got 8gb sandisk class 10 SDHC card free too
Snaps from my Asus zenfone 5  original version


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2015)

nice small travel zoom cam...happy clicking


----------

